# Instrumental Hip Hop



## Mj23 (Jul 6, 2018)

Anybody else?

Ran into the following a few months ago and it's probably one of the biggest musical discoveries of the year for me.. Pure class.


_Link: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lEYxzfL0ZS4_​

Recs welcome.


----------



## AAAutin (Jul 6, 2018)

Blockhead - Music by Cavelight
Clams Casino - Instrumentals
Deltron 3030 - The Instrumentals
DJ Krush - Jaku
DJ Shadow - ENDTRODUCING...
J Dilla - Donuts
RJD2 - Magnificent City Instrumentals


----------



## Mj23 (Jul 22, 2018)

Deltron 3030, Jaku and Endtroducing are all SOLID. I would only add the Lovage instrumentals, also produced by nakamura (gorillaz ST), to that for anybody who's never explored this growing branch of hip hop.

Other epic discoveries in the last couple years off the top of my head:

Anything by Hashfinger (beat-tapes)
Bonobo's Animals album
Youtube Rafi:ki's annual mixes
Onra's Chinoiseries trilogy


Lastly, I found the following last week.. and the low end hz on this thing is especially superb. Heavy stuff. (need good earphones to appreciate)


_Link: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Hd_jsPMSTs_​

This is the stuff you pull out at a house party or in the car with your partner, gents. Try it! Peace.


----------

